# Best Elgar Wand of Youth release



## Jinjuku (Dec 20, 2011)

Title pretty much sums it up. There are a few releases of this and soliciting opinions for the release to get. 

Thanks in advance you you guys have always done a great job with your knowledge in this.

Best,
Mark


----------



## david.allsopp (Jan 18, 2010)

Jinjuku said:


> Title pretty much sums it up. There are a few releases of this and soliciting opinions for the release to get.
> 
> Thanks in advance you you guys have always done a great job with your knowledge in this.
> 
> ...


For me Royal Liverpool with Vernon Handley on Classics for Pleasure.

I don't have any other sets but have heard excepts from others on Spotify, most notably James Judd with New Zealand Symphony which is quite good.

David


----------

